# speeding up tata walky speed



## manishjha18 (Nov 21, 2006)

1-is there any way to hack the modem of walky(provided by indicom) lg lsp-345
2-want to improve download speed-currently 2kb with flashget.
------------------any way it connects at 115 kbps


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 25, 2006)

> 1-is there any way to hack the modem of walky(provided by indicom) lg lsp-345



it will be illigal... and therefore cant be dissuss here...



> 2-want to improve download speed-currently 2kb with flashget.



its a CDMA interface... speeds depends on many issue... like what u r downloading... whats the site trafic, whats ur ISP trafic... and more over how strong is the signal.... prodive us some more details...


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 25, 2006)

i need for mainly downloading through http and torrent


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 25, 2006)

> i need for mainly downloading through http and torrent



hmm... TATA CDMA is not good for Torrent.. but u still can try... be sure u have very very high number of Seeders... and reduce ur upload speed....

make sure ur autometic up dateing feature of Windows and other softweare isnt eating upall the bandwidth...

once again make sure for internet surfing u r using an externel roof monted antenna... well http downloading also depends on that sites trafic... if u find all sites going slow... then i am afraid its time to submit a complain to TATA customercare... as very little we can do from here 

P.S. with TATA CDMA in real time u shouldnt expect above 90kbps... (7-9kbps downloading speed)


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 25, 2006)

switch to broadband


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah tried iqara--they real thieves-they take the money and promised me connection within 6 days--but even after 2 months --they havent done--
same with my friends ---


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 26, 2006)

i want to improve download speed i am using reliance broadband connection unlimited 75kps and i received 9 to 10 KB


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 26, 2006)

> i am using reliance broadband connection unlimited 75kps and i received 9 to 10 KB



its not BroadBand... as according to TRAI... in India any thing above 256KBPS is Braodband... any thing bellow that cant be called broadband... if any company is giving 75kbps and calling it Braodband... its a punisheble offence...



> i want to improve download speed



u are getting what u r suppose to get... in 75kbps connection if get 10kbps downloading speed, it menas ur connction is running fine... 

and connection speed is calculated in Kilobits and file transefar are in Kilobytes (Reffer to this Page)

8 Kilobits (Kb) = 1 Kilobyte (KB)
so in ur case,
75 Kilobit = 9.35 Kilobyte

u r getting what is ur connection would give u... if ur connection doesnt support going beond that speed... then there is no way u can increase ur speed other than increasing ur connection bandwidth....


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 26, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> its not BroadBand... as according to TRAI... in India any thing above 256KBPS is Braodband... any thing bellow that cant be called broadband... if any company is giving 75kbps and calling it Braodband... its a punisheble offence...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, but there another problem in night if i downloading some software after 2 hour my connection was disconnet.then i enter id & password for login again.i asked to customer care he said if the user is not working in computer after 30 min the connection has been disconnect automatically.if there is any software to slove this problem.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 26, 2006)

> thanks, but there another problem in night if i downloading some software after 2 hour my connection was disconnet.then i enter id & password for login again.i asked to customer care he said if the user is not working in computer after 30 min the connection has been disconnect automatically.if there is any software to slove this problem.



well u havent pointed out the OS u r in and how u connect ?? , I mean is it a CDMA connection of LAN connection or ADSL ??

as it used to happen with dial up connections... there we used to have option to disconnect if connection is Idel... but as u were downloading then its out of question as the connection was in use...

so rather a problem with Internet connection i think may 1st u should check ur systems Power Settings

Reffer to this page

make sure u set ur power settings that would allow ur system not to go for Standby or Hibernation or would not turn of power to any device...


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 26, 2006)

I Am Using Adsl Connection.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 26, 2006)

did u checked ur Power Settings ??

and if u r connected with a ADSL MODEM with allways on connection... u may check the modem settings by loging on to modem config area, usally its access by *192.168.1.1 or *192.168.0.1 ... there at connection settings make sure u dont have any settings turned on which allows the connection to drop in certain times...


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 26, 2006)

yes i cheked all setting it is set ISP.thanks brother


----------

